# 1974 GTO price



## 1974GTO$! (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi everybody i am new to the forum, about to buy a 1974 GTO, can anybody tell me a ballpark figure on what they are worth? it is a one owner car and i have verified this it is in good condition, i am about to sell my 74 vette which i restored, and have been wanting a GTO forever!!! is it worth buying a 74?


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

This section is for help with the forum not with an issue about a car. If you haven't already, post your question here:

1964-1974 GTO General Discussion - Pontiac GTO Forum

I'm sure you'll get a few responses. Personally, I'd keep the vette b/4 I'd buy a '74 GTO. Just one mans opinion.......


----------

